# New yak!!



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Well after paddling a year on an older Tarpon 140, I decided to step up to something a little drier and something that tracked a little better. I was bent between a manta ray 14 and a trident 13. As luck would have it, I heard a lot of great things about the 13 and ARC had a demo for sale. After a couple days of haggling, I pulled the trigger on the 13. It turned out to be a great move! I picked it up yesterday then headed out to Rudy. Didn't catch any keeper flounder, but did manage to put slime on the boat. I was very happy with how stable it was, I could stand on it fairly easy and I took it in the chop to see how it would do, and it did better then I expected. I'll post pictures soon but as of now I'm going fishing again haha. The guys at ARC were great to work with as always, they will cont' to have my business.

On a side note, Rob Choi has this boat and likes it, I have this boat and like it as well, now lets see if I can catch fish like he does hahaha opcorn::beer:


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Lots of luck sliming the new yak.
Catching fish like Robe Choi -Visions of grandeur.:beer:


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

"On a side note, Rob Choi has this boat and likes it, I have this boat and like it as well, now lets see if I can catch fish like he does hahaha "


LOL.... Don't worry..... those fumes that you were breathing should wear off soon !!! 

Good luck with the new ride !


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I love my trident. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought my OK 13 Prowler Angler back in early March and have had it wet constantly since- It is a great ride in rough water- big waves and chop are what this hull was designed for-


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I havent caught the big fish like Rob does but Im hoping tomorrow at the CBBT. So far its been great and now I look forward to rigging it out like I want it. The only thing I see is I need to get the extender for the rod holder, the end of my rod hits the rod pod and it doenst sit in the scotty mount correctly.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new yak! I'm very happy with mine still. Hope you find some big fish to slime it. 

It's just a matter of putting in the time and learning as you go. 

Good luck!


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

congrats on the yak need to get me one not sure wut to get tho thinking about a trident 13 or hobbie revolution i never been on one so dont know wut its like or to expect


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Jon, start a thread asking all the questions you have, also your location. That way if people live close by, you have some options to try out  most of us would be more than willing to let you take our yak for a spin.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

FishyFingers - What year was your Tarpon, and how do you compare the two kayaks? Also, can you tell me the big difference between the Trident and the Prowler? Some websites use the names interchangeably. Thanks!


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

The tarpon I believe is a 2008 and I like the trident better. Its more stable, sits out the water higher, has the rod pod/more storage, I can put a better seat in it and the ride is fairly dry. And to be honest, the only thing I see different between the trident and prowler is the hull design. I believe other then that, they both have the same layout. Someone who knows a little more about this I'm sure will chime in.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

i live in chesapeake and i would be fishin chesapeake bay any inlets that feed it


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

What part of Chesapeake? I'm in Western Branch, I've fished all through the Eliz River, the bay and the ocean along with some friends. Every one I fish with has a Wilderness System or Ocean Kayak, its just what they like. Our crew has a couple of Tarpon 100s, 140, 160, Ride 135, Prowler 13, 15, 2 Big Games and a Trident. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

The Prowler series includes several boats- the Drifter, Big Game, Angler, and Trident-


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

i live in south norfolk area bout 2 min from the jordon bridge i been wanting for a while just cant never get around to saveing enogh money to get one and i didnt want to get one with out knowing wut i was getting i been watching videos about them how to outfit them i just have to get one so i can get out there. im gonna have to take it out with out nuthing so can get the hang of it and do sum selfresque


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Truth be told, all you need is a regular ol milk crate and a couple of flush mount rod holders and you're set. All the extra stuff is only extra. From there, build your crate up, get a nicer seat, some scotty mounts, an anchor trolley, a fish finder or a cart. It takes time to build up your yak and you will always try and come up with a way to imporve what you have. Look for used yaks, they can usually be the best deal. Also, keep an eye out for demo days. Every boat will have its pros and cons but you're in an area where you have a lot of options and a lot of good fishing areas.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

yea i know i just have to decide on a boat and get it i can build up from there thats no biggy i just cant figure out wut boat to get


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I think I saw you post in another thread you were 5'6" and 150 right?

Im 6' but also about 150 and love my Trident man. Very dry and very comfy. Its also pretty stable when standing. To me anyway. If you find one in your price range, I highly suggest you jump on it.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

yea they r hard to get if u dont catch them fast because they dont stick around long ppl snag them fast


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Thats true, I just sold mine


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

yea i seen that


----------

